# WHAT TO CONSIDER BEFORE A TRIP TO AUSTRALIA



## Ermac98100 (May 14, 2021)

Hi all! 
To whom they have already landed onto Australia or have already bought the flight tickets after 10th December as I was granted a visa in those days.
was it difficult to get into the island? My purpose is to arrive to Australia with no quarantine. I know there is a form I have to fill out, which is called ATD. Have you struggled with filling it out? Another enquiry is if you was asked to get a vaccine against Yellow Fever, besides which we all know.
I would be grateful if you share some advices to consider before my trip. Many thanks in advance


----------

